# DSLR, Should I buy now or wait till Black Friday (Confused)



## gayang3 (Jul 2, 2010)

I am hoping to buy a DSLR. Right now I have set my eyes on the Canon T1i (with a couple of lenses). Right now the best price I am seeing is $750 for the camera + 18-55 IS +55-250 IS on Amazon, that is after a $200 limited time rebate. I am just wondering whether to buy now or to wait a few more months till Black Friday comes and buy then.

I know that generally prices of electronics go down on Black Friday but not sure how much. Can anyone tell me 
1)what kind of price reduction I can expect on BF on camera (from the curernt price) 
2)should I wait or should I buy now?
3)BF is about 6 months away, in that time frame how much (in your assessment) will a camera like the T1i go down in price.

Thanks in advance for the help. :wave:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

and then a few months after black friday it will even be cheaper  There will always be cheaper and better, and there is no guarantee that it will go on sale on black friday. 

You really want it now so you better get it now


----------



## gayang3 (Jul 2, 2010)

sobeit said:


> and then a few months after black friday it will even be cheaper  There will always be cheaper and better, and there is no guarantee that it will go on sale on black friday.
> 
> You really want it now so you better get it now


I have been in to photography for some time now and have far outgrown my P&S, though still it still gives quite good images http://www.flickr.com/photos/gayang3/ and I want to upgrade.

I know what you mean :grin: but I am on this really really tight budget of $800 and won't be able to spend more on lenses for some time. So I want to make the best with that, and thought BF would be a good balance between "waiting" and "getting it now"....

Want to get the Ti1 +18-55 IS +55-250 IS+50mm F1.8(prime) and a couple of polarizing and ND filters. Right now even with the best prices I can find that will cost me around $875-900.  Hence the quandary I am in.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice images gayang3 :grin: Good selection of camera too - i'm saving for the next one up 550D (Ti2) at the moment - not much price difference here and much better capabilities, including better HD video. A friend has just bought the 50mm f1.8 for her old 450D and has taken some great pics using it.
Hard decision - to wait or not - no doubt as Sobeit says they will go down even further later, but if you are anything like me (impatient that is :sigh: ) you will be champing at the bit to get working with it.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

problem with waiting in my opinion is that something else will come along and may take your fancy or your wallet. :laugh:

Current trends, in your part of the world, say that things might get cheaper whilst where I am politics is playing a major role in making everything more difficult to purchase. Purchase Tax is increasing, transportation costs are rising, Businesses are folding and so are manufacturers .. 

look carefully at the pro's and cons of purchasing now or waiting, hopefully, to get a better deal in 6 months time.

Personally, If I had the money, i would buy now, working on the old phrase that a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush!
you'll have 6 months experience under your belt playing with your new toy if you get it now rather than later. I have no idea what reductions might be available on Black Friday but if you wait, can you even guarantee that you'll have the cash to spare that is in your pocket now?

I sympathise with your dilemma, but you have to remember that it is your dilemma and the final decision is all yours.

Beautiful photo's on your site btw .. but I must ask "Did you Photoshop them?" Something about the coloring ..


----------



## gayang3 (Jul 2, 2010)

Done_Fishin said:


> problem with waiting in my opinion is that something else will come along and may take your fancy or your wallet. :laugh:
> 
> Current trends, in your part of the world, say that things might get cheaper whilst where I am politics is playing a major role in making everything more difficult to purchase. Purchase Tax is increasing, transportation costs are rising, Businesses are folding and so are manufacturers ..
> 
> ...


Oh I will have the cash even in 6 months time, so that's not a problem (luckily)  Only problem is how to make maximum use of that FIXED budget. :sigh:

@ yeah, some of the pics in my stream(http://www.flickr.com/photos/gayang3/) are HDR, so the colors look a tad bit different. Got my powershot to do RAW and exposure bracketing with the CHDK hack


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Gayan
I'm a wee bit late to the party - A very warm welcome to TSF and to our photographers corner. :wave:

You have a nice bunch of photos - congratulations on having a good 'eye'.

We look forward to your contribitions here.


----------



## Havalilsi (May 22, 2005)

Those pictures with a P&S is simply awesome. Neat trick on the hack.
Do you need video on your camera? Do you need to shoot much at 3200 ISO or higher? The reason I ask is because if you stepped down to the XSi, you get a DSLR body and a little more change to get another lense. There really is not a huge difference between a XTi and a T1i except over 1600 ISO. 

Like an earlier poster said, waiting six moths for technology, you are pretty much guaranteed the price will go down, but in the mean time you don't have said toy to play with...
Cheapest: XTi, I have one, its nice, but you would be looking at a used camera here.
Cheaper: Xsi, Might still find new


----------

